# Na- Prefix



## romelako

I always see and hear native speakers use "na-" a lot with root words to signify a past action.  I usually hear this used with object focus verbs.  For example:

*na*kalimutan
*na*gawa (From JayR's song: "Bakit pa ba nagawa")
*na*kita
etc.

Why is this used instead of the past tense form of the verb in the object-focus form?  For example:

...instead of *nagawa*, you use *ginawa*.

Could someone please give me some insight on this prefix?  Maraming salamat


----------



## niernier

The nuance of the na- prefix aside from indicating a past action is to imply that the action was unintentional, accidental and so on.

nakalimutan is unintentional. You did not intend to "forget"
kinalimutan is intentional. You "forget" on purpose

The same thing applies with the other verbs.

napatay means "accidentally killed"
pinatay means "killed on purpose"

You can think of

Nabasag ko ang pinggan as "I accidentally broke the plate"

and

Binisag ko ang pinggan as "I broke the plate"

On another note, there are verbs that form the past tense only using the prefix na-. A example of this verb is nakita(past tense of to see). Kinita is a different verb. It is the past tense of "to earn"


----------



## rockjon

Besides what niernier said, Na- or ma- prefixes also used for what you call abilitative or potential purposes. In other words, you also can use them to say to be able to do something.  

Ex:
nasagot ko ang tanong nya.  I was able to answer her question.
nakuha nya ba ang laruan ng bata. He was able to get the child's toy.


----------



## Lizzydown21

Hi.. Sorry If I answered an off topic...

But I'm glad to know that there are Filipinos in this forum..
Hi guys.. this is Lizzy from the Philippines.. Iloilo City


----------

